# Medium Weight Multitool Sling



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh yes friends, it's time for another instalment of What the hack is metro doing! Continuing from the previous what the hack, I managed to make a Juice KF4 into a slingshot, this time I sized things up and converted a Wave into the same.










Same build procedure, take a bunk plier head, cut off the tips, drilled out the plier pivot and cut out a slot for tubes to be threaded in. I had to use some brass tubing for a liner, the pivot head is 7/32 and the tool pivot is 3/16. I also cut in a locking slot so the "fork tips" would lock in place. Shoots like the dickens!!! I want to flip the slingshot upon release but if aimed correctly the ammo will go thru the gap.























































More on this later, needs cleaning up. The blades are standard Wave blades except for the SE being also a gut hook.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i so have to see how u did that i have a wave to and would like to try that out


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

One Shot said:


> i so have to see how u did that i have a wave to and would like to try that out


I trying to see if I can make a 3D model and get the part 3D printed to have in drop in part.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

That would be very cool


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice !

cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

this is cool.
edit: you should mail this pics to leatherman . i think they would ponder the possibility to make a slingshot multitool. you might even get a gift from them if you share this mod of their product.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> this is cool.
> edit: you should mail this pics to leatherman . i think they would ponder the possibility to make a slingshot multitool. you might even get a gift from them if you share this mod of their product.


They know who I am...not the first time I've taken a part a Multitool


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------

